# Reminder for sunday hypno chat



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just a reminder for sunday hypno-chat at 7:30 est today 1/28/2001.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.www.ibshealth.comwww.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

